# Recording on the VIP211K



## 63thk (Feb 11, 2010)

With the OTA Tuner installed on the 211K are you able to record from the OTA tuner and DISH tuner at the same time. Or the very least watch OTA while recording DISH or vice versa?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

It must be the "k" in the name. The 211k does not take the OTA module. Like the 211, it has a single OTA tuner built in.

Once you do the DVR conversion (pay the ~$40 fee and connect your EHD), you can record 1 satellite and 1 OTA channel simultaneously or watch either tuner live while the other records. You can also play a recording while 2 new ones are being recorded though there have been a few reports of choppy playback.

If you're recording to a VCR, DVD or capture card, you are limited to that video output. But here, too, you could be recording to the EHD while archiving off the analog video out.


----------



## 63thk (Feb 11, 2010)

Can I playback the content I have archived from my other VIP722 DVRs? Trying to find a way around some of the DVR fees


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

63thk said:


> Can I playback the content I have archived from my other VIP722 DVRs? Trying to find a way around some of the DVR fees


No, because those are merely data. The EHD for the 211k is a separate charge because you're actually putting the DVR software on that EHD.


----------



## 63thk (Feb 11, 2010)

even after you have upgraded the 211 to a DVR?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

The difference of 622/722 EHD and 211/411/211k EHD discussed here so many times ... A lot of info, just search and read.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

622/722/722k/922 EHD is for archiving, 211/411 EHD is for DVR functionality (with NO DVR fee).

Two totally different animals altogether.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

RasputinAXP said:


> No, because those are merely data. The EHD for the 211k is a separate charge because *you're actually putting the DVR software on that EHD*.


This part is not correct - 211's EHD has SWAP and data partitions, no SW 'putting'.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Is there anything I need to do to prep the drive before connecting it the first time, like format with a particular file system?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Nope.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

P Smith said:


> This part is not correct - 211's EHD has SWAP and data partitions, no SW 'putting'.


It is? Sorry. Didn't realize. I figured it had to put the actual DVR software somewhere...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Image of FW still reside inside of flash chip, during boot it's unpacked and moved to DRAM where its executing happening.


----------

